# Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013



## Wuzzel (12. Juni 2013)

Endlich Sommer und die Rosensaison 2013 ist in vollem Gange. Blüht zwar noch nicht alles, aber unsere Rose am Erker ist wieder voll am loslegen und auch die Golden Shower im Hintergrund hat sich prächtig entwickelt.  
 
 

Leider hat letzte Nacht irgendein Vollpfosten eine uralte Holzleiter geklaut, mit der wir unsere Veilchenblau im Vorgarten abgestützt hatten. Der muss das geplant haben, denn einige starke Zweige waren mit ner Rosenschere abgetrennt, oder teilweise abgebrochen. So Leuten wünsch ich Durchfall und zu kurze Arme. 

Hinter der Bank, war alles dicht vor dem Stamm zugewachsen und hätte die nächsten Tage wunderbar geblüht. 

 

Sonntag fahren wir zum Rosenhof Schultheiss, mal sehen ob wir da widerstehen können  
Ich such noch ne nette, wenns geht öfter blühende Rambler, für nen halbschattigen Standort an einer Säulenkirsche, da werden wir bestimmt fündig  

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## nik (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Wuzzel,

du fährst 5 std zum Schultheis? Ich bin beeindruckt! Ist aber auch schön! Für mich sind es 45 min.1  - Allerdings von Frankfurt aus.

Remontierende Rambler sind selten, Wir haben einen, werden den aber wegen Rosenkrebs aufgeben müssen. Edmond Proust heißt er, bedauere ich sehr. Ob er vom Schultheis ist kann ich nicht sagen, könnte gut sein, in jedem Fall aus Steinfurth. Entweder von dem oder der Rosenunion haben wir die Russeliana. Ist eher eine große Kletterrose, blüht nur einmal, aber mit Wucht. geht in Richtung Moosrose. Die wird mal ein Highlight im Garten werden. Großer Vorzug ist deren schönes Laub bei ausgezeichnete Gesundheit. Ich verlaufe mich, es gibt so viele schöne Rosen und die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Der Garten explodiert gerade, ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder hier rein.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
 na dann ...

Bild 1.) Portrait Rambler 'Edmond Proust'
Bild 2.) Mme Alfred Carriere
Bild 3.) die "unbekannt" hat als Begleitung eine Clematis viticella alba luxurians, eine extrem wüchsige C.
     

Bild 4.) Die James Veitch kommt leider nicht so gut rüber, eine meiner Favoriten.
Bild 5.) die Russeliana wird mal diese Hauswand einnehmen. Wo wir bei den Favoriten sind.
Bild 6.) Vorgarten links (und mitte).
     

Bild 7.) Vorgarten rechts.
Bild 8.) Portrait Heritage.
Bild 9.) Hochstamm Schneewittchen.
     

Bild 10.) Hochstamm Bonica 82.
Bild 11.) Leonardo da Vinci.
Bild 12.) L. da Vinci mit Clematis integrifolia Rooguchi. Es muss auch eine schönste C. geben. 
Bild 13.) Rambler 'Paul's Himalayan Musk' Der fängt erst an ...
       

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Guten Morgen,

es gehen noch ein paar ... Wenn ich das selbst so sehe, es war gar nicht mal so die Absicht, aber es ist schon ein Rosengarten geworden. Trotzdem ist es nur ein winziger Ausschnitt aus der unglaublichen Rosenvielfalt.

1 & 2.) ich bekomme keine gescheite Aufnahme/Totale von der James Veitch hin. Gestern Abend hat es stärker geregnet, das verträgt die nicht so gut, die ist in den Trieben nicht stabil und hängt dann leicht runter.  Die zwei Bilder zeigen was eine Moosrose ausmacht. Die haben sich aus den Centifolien entwickelt. Die Russeliana auf dem
3.) Bild ist eine Centifolia, hat zwar nicht die typischen, ausgeprägten Drüsenhaare der Moosrosen, aber schon den angenehm harzigen Geruch, wenn man sie unterhalb der Knospe reibt.

4.) ist wieder eine Leonardo da Vinci, diesmal als Hochstamm. Eine moderne Rose, ich denke auch mit ADR-Prädikat. Eine außerordentlich dankbare Rose, ausgesprochen gesundes Laub und nach Belieben zu schneiden/formen. Wir nutzen die als kleine Beetrose (80cm), große Beetrose (150cm), als Kletterrose (300cm) und eben als Hochstamm. Die Blüte zeigt noch nicht was die speziell ausmacht, ältere Blüten werden immer heller, gar silbriger. Wir haben keine Rose, die schöner verblüht. Das zeige ich bestimmt noch. 

5.) Auch eine moderne, pflegeleichte Rose, Rosarium Uetersen am Rosenbogen.300cm hat sie, ich denke, sie könnte an die 400cm ran. Bei der sitzt noch eine Clematis viticella Etoile. Meist sind die Rosen früher und erst dann kommen die Clematis. Es geht aber auch anders herum ...

6.) Diese Clematis Hybride "The President" könnte unsere erste C. gewesen sein und ist ein echtes Baumarktpflänzchen. Die sitzt einfach gut. Wenn es anspruchsvoller werden soll, dann kommt man nicht um die großen Versender im Web herum. bis auf die President sind alle C. vom Westphal. Die zugehörige Rose ist eine uralte, unbekannte, dunkelrote, klassische Rose. Die beste Schnittrose, die wir haben.

     

     

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Schön sieht's bei euch aus. Hier blüht noch keine. Ich hoffe auf dieses Wochenende. Gestern hat es gut geregnet, jetzt scheint die Sonne und es kann losgehen, meine ich jedenfalls. Die Rosen sehen das vielleicht wieder anders. 

@Wuzzel : Das ist ja mehr als ärgerlich. Wer klaut denn eine alte Holzleiter und das mit Vorbedacht?


----------



## andreas w. (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo Andrea, 

jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf, Du mußt ihn nur finden !!! Uraltes Sprichwort - so alt wie wahr - leider.

Du glaubst gar nicht wiiie begehrt solche alten Dinger sind - egal was es ist. Hatte lange Zeit auch eine alte Stehleiter gesucht und endlich bei Kunden im Gestrüpp gefunden. War bei denen über und somit mir  
Steht jedes Jahr draussen mit ein paar geranien drin/drauf - mehr fällt mir meistens dazu nicht ein. Aber so wie´s ist find ich´s nicht schlecht, also lass ich´s so.

@ wuzzel: sch... ich trauer mit Dir/Euch um das alte Stück, vor allem aber um die mutwillig beschädigten Rosen und sonstige Pflanzen. Was für Idioten !!! (entschuldige, aber da fällt mir nichts höfliches dazu ein)


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Bei uns blühen momentan
Mainzer Fastnacht
 

Maigold am Rosenbogen
 

und meine Lieblingsrose "Cream Moondance"


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Sodele ... zurück aus Steinfurth  
Mannomann, ham die da viele Rosen, ich denk auf Grund des diesjährigen Frühjahres müsste es da etwas verspätet in zwei Wochen so richtig abgehen. Aber auch dieses Wochenende war zu den Rosentagen schon vieles am blühen und duften.

    

    

 ​
Jeder der sich für Garten interessiert und in der Gegend ist sollte sich das mal anschauen. Ausser vielen Gewächshäusern mit Rosen gibt es viele liebevoll angelegte Gärten und auch ganz verwunschene leicht verwilderte Ecken um der Hektik des Alltags zu entfliehen. 

Bei dem großen Angebot haben wir auch wieder zugeschlagen, haben uns aber sehr gemäßigt, weil die interessanten Sachen meist erst wieder als wurzelnackte Rosen im Winter lieferbar sind. Und so machten sich nur eine Ayrshire Queen  und eine Baron Girod de l'Ain in den Kofferraum und auf den Weg nach Bielefeld. 

Beide von Schultheiss, da gefiel uns die Auswahl am Besten... und das Auto stand am nächsten  ... Was uns super gut gefallen hat, das vom Chef bis zur Aushilfe dort alle echt mit Freude bei der Sache waren, und trotz des großen ANdranges zu den Rosentagen geduldig und freundlich alle Fragen beantwortet haben. Da merkt man echt, das der Beruf auch Berufung ist.

Für einen Tag allerdings nen ganz schöner "Ritt" von hier, aber da zwei Freunde von uns da gerne hin wollten haben wir die Gelegenheit genutzt und sind mitgefahren. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Ich hatte mir vor paar jahren eine orangefarbene kletterrose gekauft. Sicher hatte sie geblüht,wenn sie auch nicht wußte das sie eigentlich klettern sollte. Hat sich verhalten wie eine normale rose. 
Jeden winter gefror sie runter und ich war happy das es diesen winter nicht der fall war und dachte so 'da hat sie ja dieses jahr die chance zu klettern'.
Denkste. Jetzt blüht sie . . .wie eine hagebutte 
Ich könnte brechen.
Weiß jemand wieso aus einer orangen kletterrose eine hagebutte wird?

Mandy


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo Mandy,

das ist völlig normal, aus den meisten Rosen wachsen Hagebutten, wenn man sie lässt. Das ist einfach die Frucht der Rose. Es gibt da zig verschiedenen Größen und Formen.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Ist schon klar christine,

Nur letztes jahr war es eine orange 'zucht'rosenblüte . . .jetzt ist es die rosa wildform 
Für mich nicht erklärbar,zumal es meine einzige rose ist,bzw.war.

Mandy


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Och, Du hast wahrscheinlich die Unterlage hochgezogen und die Veredelung abgeschnitten


----------



## Sternenstaub (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo,
ich denke mal Mandy meinte dass sie blüht wie eine Wildrose ich vermute mal dass die Veredelung abgefroren ist und nur die Veredelungsunterlage überlebt hat und das ist in den meisten Fällen eine Wildrose ist an der Anzahl der Blättchen auf dem Blattstiel zu erkennen.
__ Wildrosen haben 7 Blättchen und die Veredelung 5 auf dem Blattstiel.
lG Angelika


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hey christine,

Ich hab gar nichts abgeschnitten. Stand ja auf dem schild 'nicht verschneiden'.
Hab nur die erfrorenen triebe entfernt.

@ Angelika,
Keine ahnung wieviel blätter jetzt da sind (ist ja jetzt dunkel draußen). Aber deine erklärung wäre logisch.
 Okay,ich werd sie wegschmeißen,nur ne neue werd ich mir nicht mehr zulegen.
Ich hab einfach kein glück mit rosen 

Mandy 

Ps: wo ist die veredlungsstelle?


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Bei normalen Rosen ziemlich weit unten in Bodennähe.


----------



## Sternenstaub (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hi Mandy,
die Veredelungsstelle erkennst du an dem Knubbel ist so eine Verdickung wie Else schon sagte ziemlich weit unten.
lG Angelika


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Danke ihr zwei,  

Muß ich morgen mal schauen wo das ganze grün her kommt.

Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo Mandy, 
ich tippe auch, das da nur noch der Wildtrieb kommt. 
Die meisten Kletterer brauchen auch etwas Hilfe (anbinden) beim Klettern. 
Welche Sorte war es denn ? 

Gruß Wuzzel

edit sagt mir noch, das die Veredelungsstelle eigentlich leicht unter der Erde sein sollte


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hi Mandy,

schau dir mal bei Gelegenheit eine Hochstammrose an, da erkennst du die Veredelung gut. Der Hochstamm selbst ist irgend eine wüchsige, winterharte, halt mit allen möglichen tollen Eigenschaften versehene "Unterlage" und auf die werden die Edelrosen, meist zwei manchmal drei gepfropft. Bei "Nichthochstämmen" ist es im Prinzip das gleiche, die Veredelung sollte aber wie schon geschrieben unter der Erde bleiben und erklärt auch die Frostempfindlichkeit der Hochstämme.

Gib nicht auf wegen einer flüchtigen Rose! Wenn du nicht gerade ein Rosendorf in Reichweite hast, dann suche dir besser im Web eine Rose aus. Anfänglich sehr hilfreich ist das ADR-Zeichen, bei diesen Rosen kann man von einer guten Gesundheit, allgemeinen Eignung ausgehen. Eine gute Gesundheit ist mir das allerwichtigste, wir haben noch nie irgendeine Rose gespritzt. Die bekommt einen guten Boden und wird auch regelmäßig mit Kompost versorgt. Das war's. Schneiden halt. 

Für mehr Gedöns haben wir auch keine Zeit! Und die Gifte will ich einfach nicht im Garten haben, es gibt immer brauchbare Alternativen.

Das ist der Rambler 'Edmond Proust', auf dem Bild vorteilhaft aufgenommen sollte er sich die Pergola mit einem __ Blauregen teilen. An sich eine gesunde, wüchsige und empfehlenswerte Rose. Das Rankgitter links hatte sie schon beinahe vollständig in Beschlag genommen. Dieses Frühjahr habe ich 3 von 5 Haupttrieben wegschneiden müssen. Bei der Recherche für die Ursache kam dann eindeutig und zweifelsfrei Rosenkrebs heraus. Man munkelt Rosen könnten damit, aber die ist definitiv in Wachstum und Blüte beeinträchtigt - und jedes mal nach dem Schnitt die Rosenschere zu desinfizieren kann es auch nicht sein. Im Herbst kommt sie raus. Das ist schade, im Grunde Pech, aber auf der anderen Seite ist der m² Garten so teuer, dass ich mir so einen Krepel nicht leisten will.
 


Anderes Beispiel. Das ist eine von unseren beiden ältesten Rosen, die wird 50 Jahre alt sein, möglicherweise 60. Die habe ich sogar im Zuge des Teichbaus umgesetzt. Wirklich nichts besonderes, in Begleitung einer 08/15 Clematis trotzdem nett anzusehen.
   

Clematis sind vielseitige und variable Begleiter. So etwas gefällt doch jedem. 
 

@ Wuzzel, tolle Rosen habt ihr euch mitgebracht. Die Kugelform hätte ich auch gerne, die Raubritter hat die, aber da ist das Laub 'ne Krankheit.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Boneone (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

@ Moonlight:
Denke mal das war eine "Ramblerrose" die sollte man nicht schneidern & blüht nur 1x im jahr, wieviele blätter hat/hatte sie?
sonst tut einer rose das schneiden SEHR gut ^^ bei jeder anderen sorte mindestens die verblühten triebe ab, sonst steckt die pflanze ihre energie in die samen produktion ...

laut Davia Austin  (DER rosen Papst/Guru): https://www.davidaustinroses.com/german/Advanced.asp?PageId=2110
"Das Pflanzloch sollte groß genug sein, alle Wurzeln aufzunehmen. Die ersten 5 bis 8 cm der Triebe, die aus dem Wurzelstock wachsen, sollten später auch mit Erde bedeckt sein. "

die 5-8cm sind also noch über der veredelungsstelle ... mein tip hol dir rindenmulch 
(macht aus einer verwilderten aber auch keine edelrose mehr ^^)

l.g.
alex


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Moin,

nach 15 Jahren blüht sie das erste Mal - da sag einer, ich wäre nicht geduldig


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo, ihr Rosenfreunde
Hier kommen  meine Lieblingsrosen ..... und noch 'ne Seerose
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Moin,
> nach 15 Jahren blüht sie das erste Mal - da sag einer, ich wäre nicht geduldig
> Anhang anzeigen 120228



Moin Christine,
CHAPEAU für Deine Geduld,
das hätte ich nicht ausgehalten
Habe heute eine rote, gefüllte __ STOCKrose geschenkt bekommen,
bin schon gespannt wie Bolle auf die Blüte.
Habe sie so noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Meine Rosen wissen das ich nicht so geduldig bin, und so zeigt der Baron (unser Neuerwerb vom letzten Wochenende) die erste Blüte. 

 

Baron Girod de l´aine 

Für den Gesamtüberblick lade ich Euch ein mich auf einem abendlichen Spaziergang (youtube Video) durch den Rosengarten zu begleiten. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, die Ausgangsbilder waren eigentlich viel besser, ich arbeite dran  Bei ca.  5:25 sieht man Wuzzels ewige Teichbaustelle (ohne bzw. mit wenig Wasser) und so sah das heute morgen nach dem Gewitter aus. 

 
ganz ohne Folie von 10cm auf 140 cm Wasserstand in nur einer Nacht !!! 

Im Video:
0:01 Schneewittchen (weiß) im Kübel
0:03 Golden Shower (gelb) 
0:04 Twist (rot) links vom Erker 
0:05 Veilchenblau (rechts) 
0:05 unbekannte Kletterrose (rot) ... eine meiner Lieblingsrosen 
0:013 -0:17 New Dawn (weiß) und Naheglut (rot) am Rosenbogen 
0:19 __ Nachtfalter (rot) links 
0:23 Strawberry Hill (rosa) unter der Leiter als Stütze 
0:30 Golden Gate (gelb) am vorderen Rosenbogen ... die muss noch wachsen  
Climbing Mrs. Herbert Stevens (weiß) am hinteren Rosenbogen 
0:38 Aquarelle (weiß gelb rosa pastellfarben) Neuerwerb vom Dienstag 
0:40 und 3:44 Designer Sunset (orange rot) links vorm Gartentor 
0:46 Broceliande (rot weiß gelb gestreift) rechts vorm Gartentor
0:52 Acapella (magenta silber) Hochstamm im dreieckigen Buchsbeet
0:52 Ingrid Bergmann (rot) Hochstamm im Kübel
0:59 Velvet Fragrance (rot bis violett) im Minzebeet
1:17 und 2:28 Nostalgie Hochstamm im Kübel (rot weiß)  
1:31 Rosenstrauch am Zaun (kräftig rosa)   Name leider unbekannt 
1:31 William Shakespeare (rot bis violett) links 
1:40 Winchester Cathedral (weiß) , dahinter eine Goldstern (gelb)  nicht im Bild
1:47 Auscat Noam (hellrosa bis weiß) 
1:49 Barock (kupferrosa)
1:55 Citron fraise (gelb rosa) hinterm Buchs im Beet
1:55 - 1:59Felicite et Perpetue (weiß) im Hintergrund am Rankgitter
2:01 Chevy Chase (blutrot) wächst am Stamm in den Apfelbaum hoch und muss sich erst noch machen
2:10 und 2:17 Baikal (rot) am Zaun links 
2:10 Goldfassade (gelb) am Zaun rechts
rechts davon wächst noch eine weiße Kletterrose, nicht im Bild... ich glaub das ist ne Schneewalzer, bin mir aber momentan nicht sicher.
2:37 Baron Girod de l´Ain (karmin mit weißem Rand)
2:52 Aquarelle 
3:01 Ayrshire Queen (weiß) frisch veredelt gerade gepflanzt soll mal in der Säulenkirsche hochwachsen
3:22 und 3:31 Queen Elisabeth (rosa) 
3:25 Götterfunken (rot) links am Rankgitter 
dahinter steht zum Rasen eine Kew Garden (weiß) (leider nicht im Bild) 
rechts noch mal die Elisabeth und dazwischen nochmal der Acapella Hochstamm 
3:28 noch mal die Götterfunken und dahinter kann man die Kew Garden erahnen  
4:16 Heidetraum (rosa) die legt bald richtig los zu blühen
5:00 - 5:05 Santana (rot) links Midsummer (orange rot gelb geflammt ) rechts 
5:06 Midsummer
Bilder vom Balkon:
Vorne am Weg im Kübel eine Hochstamm "Ingrid Bergmann" und hinten am Weg ein Hochstamm "Nostalgie"
Beide kommen im Herbst aus dem Kübel in die Erde. 

Neu seit Dienstag, die "Schneewittchen" für den Kübel am Eingang. Hab so eine ähnliche Kübelkombination mit __ Lavendel natürlich bereits üppiger bewachsen bei der Rosen Union in Steinfurth gesehen und fand die Idee so gut, das ich das mal testen musste und hoffe das das genau so gut einwächst, im Moment sieht die Schneewittchen noch etwas zerzaust aus und der Lavendel muss auch noch ein zwei Jahre wachsen... aber das wird. 

 

Und da Kirschlorbeer meist überbewertet wird haben wir Dienstag noch einen davon entfernt und durch eine Aquarelle ersetzt. 

Ich hoffe es hat Euch gefallen, ich versuch mal, wie ich die Bildqualität noch verbessern kann (Tipps erwünscht !!!) und werd das dann mal mit ausgewählteren Bildern wiederholen, wenns gefällt. 
Das war mal ein Test so auf die Schnelle.

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Sternenstaub (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo,
möchte euch meine blühende Hauswand nicht vorenthalten dieses Jahr blüht sie wie noch nie zuvor
lG Angelika


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hi, Wuzzel...
War schön, Dein virtueller Rundgang durch den Garten. Man merkt, daß Du ein Rosenliebhaber bist.
Hier noch ein paar Rosenbilder von mir. Am kommenden Sonntag ist Rosenfest in Forst (Nähe poln. Grenze). Da wollen wir auch hin, mal gucken....
Aber vorher geht's zur Seerosenfarm, ich mach' auch ein paar Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen
1. u.2. Bild: Jubile du Prince de Monaco
3. u.4.Bild   Nostalgie
5.u.6.Bild  Flammentanz (Kletterrose) sehr resistent und winterhart


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo,
Sorry,  die  Rosenbilder 1-4 sind im 2.Posting.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Is schon gar nicht mehr aktuell, waren heute beim Rosenfest im Garden of roses in Spenge und waren beide der Meinung das ja Kirschlorbeer total überbewertet wird. Also noch ein wenig eingekauft und anschliessend mussten drei Kirschlorbeer im Garten weichen. 

Garden of Roses, in Spenge, ein toller Rosengarten mit Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, vor allem viele David Austin Rosen im Sortiment.

       

Eine Summer Song und eine Albrighton Rambler wanderten ins Auto. 

 

Anschliessend noch rasch zu Pflanzen-Richter nach Bünde und ein wenig Beipflanzung kaufen.... äh natürlich waren da auch noch zwei Rosen bei, eine Nostalgie (die ham wir ja bislang nur als Hochstamm) und eine Abraham_Darby.


 

 

Kirschlorbeer raus und den Neuerwerb eingepflanzt. __ Buchsbaum muss ich noch ein wenig holen, das reichte nicht für die ganze Strecke.

 

 

 

Och ja, der Golden Gate am Rankbogen habe ich noch eine Clematis "Margaret Hunt" als Begleiter gegönnt. Ansonsten kamen mit ins Beet etwas __ Lavendel, etwas Schleierkraut, ein Geranium eine Scarbiosa butterfly blue, und die __ Hosta haben auch noch Zuwachs bekommen  

Ein erfolgreicher Sonntag ! 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Es blüht in Bielefeld  

Die Abraham Darby, ein Neuerwerb dieses Jahres. 

 

Albrighton Rambler, vor 2 Wochen "zugelaufen" aus dem Garden of Roses in Spenge und an eine kleine Kirsche gesetzt. 

 

Die New Dawn ballert dieses Jahr richtig los. Wenn man in die Straße einbiegt bekommt man nen richtigen Farbflash, weil so viel im Vorgarten blüht. Mal sehen, wie lange das der Rosenbogen mitmacht. 

 

Bei der Midsummer hat sich der Rückschnitt offensichtlich gelohnt, war die letztes Jahr noch recht zögerlich, so zeigt Sie sich dies Jahr in knalligen Farben. 

     

Die Summer Song, auch ein Neuerwerb. irre Farbe. 

 

Der Strawberry Hill haben wir eine alte Trittleiter gegönnt und seitdem macht die sich auch sehr gut und wächst die Leiter empor, obwohl ja eigentlich keine Kletterrose. 

 

Macht echt Spaß mit den Rosen ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## fermate (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

So viele schöne Rosen …

Sag mal, Wuzzel, dein Albrighton Rambler könnte mir gefallen. 
Auf dem Foto wirkt die Farbe wie ein zartes Muscherosa in Richtung Apricot. 
Ist das auch in Natura so, oder geht der Ton mehr in Richtung zartes Pink?

Wir haben rostrote Klinker und ich finde, dass sich die bläulichen Pink und Rosatöne damit beißen, es sei denn, sie sind sehr, sehr hell. 
Darum gibt es in Hausnähe bei uns nur Rosen in Weiß sowie in Creme-Gelb-Apricot. 
Meine Lieblingsrose ist Buff Beauty, sie passt zum Glück genau in Schema. 

Buff Beauty, Schneewittchen und Glücksburger Klosterrose:
       

Penelope, Emanuel und Sally Holmes:
       

Ghislaine de Felingonde, Lichfield Angel und Haldesleben:
       

Statt New Dawn steht bei mir ihre Tochter Penny Lane, deren Farbe tendiert nach Lachs: 
 


Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo Maren, 

bei der Albrighton gibt das Foto recht schön die tatsächliche Farbe wieder. 
Aber, ich habe auch schon identische Rosen an unterschiedlichen Standorten gesehen, die von der Farbe doch recht unterschiedlich waren. 
Bislang hat die Albrighton auch nur eine Blüte aufgemacht, aber die nächsten Tage folgen noch so einige... die hängt gut voller Knospen Mal schaun ob es bei der Farbe bleibt. 
Das ist bestimmt der Hammer, wenn die erst mal in der Kirsche hoch ist. 

Wir waren heute im Kurpark Bad Salzuflen und tja... außer ein bisschen Deko für die Terrasse  

    

konnten wir auch einige Rosen nicht stehen lassen.  
Der Duft hat uns einfach umgehauen.

Charles Darwin (in der Mitte)

 

Ghita Renaissance 

 

Parfum de Grasses 

 

Für letztere hab ich dann heute rasch noch einen Kirschlorbeer rausgerupft und für die anderen beiden muss die Minze etwas weichen, die hat sich eh zu stark ausgebreitet, das ist aber erst Dienstag dran.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## fermate (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo Wuzzel,

das alles klingt verdächtig nach Rosenvirus.

Stimmt schon, bei vielen Rosen verändern sich die Farben je nach Standort und Wetterlage. 
Da kann selbst eine Gelbe mal knallrosa Punkte bekommen. 
Mit der Albrighton warte ich wohl lieber noch, bis ich ein Exemplar in Natura sehe.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallöchen...
Ja, der Rosenvirus greift um sich. 
Waren vor 2 Wochen in Forst an der polnischen Grenze zum Rosenfest.
Hier ein paar Bilder für euch.
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo....
und weil's so schön war, noch ein paar Bilder von unserem Garten....


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hey,

also meiner "Wildrose" konnte ich nicht zu Leibe rücken. Die ist so dicht, da komm ich nicht ran um mal zu sehen wo die Veredlungsstelle ist. Sieht aus als ob die Triebe alles neben der "Pflanze" aus der Erde wachsen. 
Bin mir noch nicht so richtig schlüssig was ich mit der Rose anstellen soll. 

  so sah sie früher mal aus

  und jetzt so ... eigentlich immer nur grün 

Aber ich habe im März zum Geburtstag 2 Topfrosen bekommen ... eine Rote und eine Rosafarbene.
Da so etwas bei mir im Haus direkt und sofort eingeht, habe ich die Beiden raus in einen Kübel gepflanzt.

Jetzt stehen sie an der Terrasse und blühen um die Wette 

     

      

 

Und meiner Meinung nach gewinnt die Rosafarbene 


Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Ups ... heut wollten wir ja nur mal gucken aber... da wir ja Sir Lancelot bereits im Garten haben musste natürlich noch die Excalibur mit in den Garten, denn was wäre Sir Lancelot ohne sein Schwert !? 

 ​
Eine wunderbar aufrecht wachsende Rose mit einer tollen Blüte. Und einen zauberhaften sehr edlen Duft verströmt die Blüte auch noch.  Eine wunderbare apricotfarbene Teehybride  

Ähem naja... eine Marco Polo und eine Potala Palace sind auch noch mit in den Einkaufswagen gewandert, aber die müssen erst noch blühen bevor Fotos kommen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo Zusammen !
Da hat Einer aber wieder ein paar Schöne eingesammelt !
Mal ´ne Frage hierzu ,
Was machst du für deine Rosen ? Schachtelhalmsud, Brennnesseljauche.....und ?


----------



## Plätscher (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ups ... heut wollten wir ja nur mal gucken aber... da wir ja Sir Lancelot bereits im Garten haben musste natürlich noch die Excalibur mit in den Garten, denn was wäre Sir Lancelot ohne sein Schwert !?
> 
> l



Hallo Wuzzel,

Excalibur ist das Schwert von Artus und nicht von Lancelot. Da es nach kurzem Googeln wohl so aussieht das es die Rose Artus nicht gibt, musst du wohl die Rose selbst züchten, denn ein scharfes Schwert im Garten ohne Besitzer geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## fermate (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Ui, die Farbe von Excalibur trifft genau mein Beuteschema. 
Leider passt der Habitus von Teehybriden nicht so recht in unseren verwilderten Garten.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen 2013*

Hallo Jürgen, 

stimmt... war nicht sein Schwert, das heisst also ich muss mir die König Artus Rose noch besorgen.  Du bist Schuld ! 

Das es die nicht gibt ist allerings falsch, hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, denn alle Harkness Rosen tragen namen aus der Sage, also eher unwarscheinlich das der König fehlt. Musst nur dran denken das dat ja Briten sind und nach "King Arthur Rose"  googeln. 

Andre, so viel mach ich damit nicht. Loch buddeln, Rose rein, etwas Rosendünger dazu, Loch zumachen, Eimer Wasser und dann ab und an die Blüten abschneiden. Wildtriebe entfernen und die verblühten Rosentriebe etwas zurückschneiden.

Ansonsten spritz ich mit 9 liter Wasser, 1 Liter Milch, nen guten Schuss Rapsöl und zwei Päckchen Backpulver  ... Nur wenn gar nix mehr hilft auch nen spezielles Mittel, das musste ich heute wegen Mehltau meiner Climbing Mrs Herbert Stevens gönnen. 

Mit Blattläusen habe ich nur ganz vereinzelt Probleme, da wir recht viel __ Lavendel im Garten haben. 
Da spritz ich lediglich bei sehr stark befallenen Pflanzen mit ner Seifenlauge. 
Paar Blattläuse dürfen ruhig Leben bleiben, denn die Vögel wollen ja auch was zu futtern. 

Viele Grüße 

Wuzzel


----------

